# Ipod touch password



## bjalex (Oct 18, 2005)

Subject: Ipod Touch, (4th generation) running firmware version 5.0, Serial #: C3YGPXXVDNQW
Sync tests completed successfully

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 215 Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 4863 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9100, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 599269 MB, Free - 526741 MB; D: Total - 11107 MB, Free - 1578 MB;
Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION, VIOLET6
Antivirus: PC Cleaner Pro, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Disabled
I hope the above info is helpful.

My grandaughter put a password on her Ipod and forgot it.

We have restored it and everything else you do on itunes. Nothing! We've done so many searches and held the power and home button as stated and she is still locked out because of the password!

If you can help us with this problem it would be greatly appreciated.

B. Alexander
[email addr. deleted by mod]


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Bring it to a Genius Bar.
Have proof of purchase.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That's the extent of the password help we can give. From the forum rules:



> Passwords - Please do not ask for assistance with (or ways to bypass) a forgotten or unknown password, personal identification number (PIN) or any other type of access code that may be required on a computer, mobile device or web site. As there is no way to verify the actual situation or intent, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.


----------

